
Greenland Ice Sheet has melted to the point of no return - brainless
https://www.nature.com/articles/s43247-020-0001-2
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24165395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24165395).

